# Turbo 35 BL max mah charging capacity?



## Outlaw 44 (May 27, 2003)

Hi

I would like to know if the CE T35BL Stealth Edition has a maximum mah charging capacity. I have a T30 and have been told this charger has a max mah setting of about 3500. (question for Danny SMC or Steve Salvas)


----------



## RPRacing (Jan 20, 2003)

Outlaw44

This was taken directly from CE website retired products section...

The charge mode will only allow a maximum of 3800mahr charge before automatically shutting off. This is to assure that batteries that tend not to peak will be shut off before they are overcharged excessively.

This info is in the instruction manual under the "Charge Mode" section.

More info here... http://www.competitionelectronics.com/upgrades.html


----------



## baih (Sep 26, 2001)

call CE and see if they have a updated chip for your charger. last year a new updated chip was $25.00 i think. i sent mine in for a repair. their customer service is excellent.
check your charger and write down your version of software. it should show the version when you first plug it in.


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

i belive the chip for the 35 sets at 4000mah.. it is worth the 25 bucks.. its simple to install.. just open the case.. pop the old chip out and drop the new one in..


----------



## Outlaw 44 (May 27, 2003)

Thanks guys


----------



## rcsalvage (Jan 22, 2004)

I emailed CE last week regarding charging the newer batteries and they said the same thing. If you get the updated chip your good to go.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

i have a T30 stealth... i think the max is 3500. I was told just stop the charge after 500 secs, and restart ;-)


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

Turbo 30 Turbo flex. Current software version 4.5 has a Max 3800 Mah charge output.


----------



## Trixter (Oct 8, 1998)

Can that chip be updated? (Turbo30 Turbo Flex)


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

Trixter. That is the Last update for that unit. No more updates will be available.


----------



## Trixter (Oct 8, 1998)

Slider said:


> Trixter. That is the Last update for that unit. No more updates will be available.


Thanks for the reply


----------

